# Have I just ruined my plastic trims???



## tomlister (Dec 31, 2012)

Ive been out cleaning the car today, coated in all Gtechniq Products, C1, Exo, G1, C4, C5 etc,

All product applied around 5 months ago by Adi at Deep Shine Detail

My question is... Ive given the car some W6 (Iron Out) and W7 (Tar Remover) after the initial wash. from there on, I re snow foamed and re washed, rinsed, dried and gave a little top up with C2v3... Now my plastics have stained white... Ive tried going over them with some APC, and re washing them but the keep appearing white... I have no C4 at home so have tried AF revive and also CarPro Perl... still stained white?! PLEASE HELP!!!!








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sleper (May 27, 2015)

This will sound strange but try peanut butter. the oils in the PB should remove the white. Give it a try and let us know how it works


----------



## Kabel88 (Feb 16, 2014)

APC and a magic sponge?


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

I'd try this stuff has worked for me many times after I had a similar situation.

Hope that helps let us know

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=485


----------



## tomlister (Dec 31, 2012)

Im slightly more annoyed though as they are coated in C4?! Does this mean from here on i need to continue topping up with additional products?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Fiesta st by any chance?
The plastics are a right ballache with their really grainy texture

I've got similar problems with my rear diffuser trim and nothing I've tried with clean it, tried apc & toothbrush, bar keepers friend, magic sponge eraser thingy, nothing cleans it up

Just keep hitting it with revive which hides it well


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

I too have a Fiesta. I had some polish on the trim. As daft as it sounds, try some tyre sheen and a foam pad. Worked a treat for me.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

What about that Solution product been mentioned a lot recently seems to darken trims very well think cyc sell it
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engin...ion-finish-black-trim-restorer/prod_1570.html


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah I was eyeing solution finish up, I don't know whether mine is product still there showing up white (so still needs to be cleaned), or it has physically stained the trim and the only thing to fix it is a dressing / dye


----------



## tomlister (Dec 31, 2012)

I think the thing I'm stating is that this isn't polish residue? maybe chemical damage? plastics are treated with C4? have i damaged the plastics or the coatings?

Yes @Hereisphilly - ST, all my main plastics are painted gloss black, its the rear light covers (on the inside) and the side mirror plastics


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

tomlister said:


> I think the think I'm more stating is that this isn't polish residue? maybe chemical damage? plastics are treated with C4? have i damaged the plastics or the coatings?
> 
> Yes @Hereisphilly - ST, all my main plastics are painted gloss black, its the rear light covers (on the inside) and the side mirror plastics


It looks like chemical damage to me, some tfrs can do this, but surprising the c4 has given up so soon after application. Maybe take it back to deepshine and see what they say?

You must have the facelift ST then? Saw they changed out a lot of the textured plastics for gloss ones, hate all my textured plastics


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

This may work http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Cle...w+Cleaning/sd3231/PVCu+Solvent+Cleaner/p31464


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

suspal said:


> This may work http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Cle...w+Cleaning/sd3231/PVCu+Solvent+Cleaner/p31464


That looks interesting, nice and cheap! Have you used it yourself?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

only on windows the only other thing i can think off is panel wipe.:doublesho


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

suspal said:


> only on windows the only other thing i can think off is panel wipe.:doublesho


Not a bad idea actually, might give that a whirl, can't hurt


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Have you tried heating them up with a hair dryer?

Pencil eraser to remove polish/staining residue.
But it does look chemically stained.

I would remove them if possible and spray them satin black.
Of course, the wing mirror parts would be more difficult


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Absolutely no idea on how to get the plastic looking good again. I am right in thinking you did not rinse after using the iron and tar remover but added a TFR to remove them

Either way, hope you find a quick and easy fix


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Probably staining from tar remover

Solution finish would cover it tho


----------



## tomlister (Dec 31, 2012)

Kimo said:


> Probably staining from tar remover
> 
> Solution finish would cover it tho


@Kimo - That's my thoughts... is this a temporary or permanent stain? May I ask what you mean by solution finish covering it please?


----------



## tomlister (Dec 31, 2012)

lowejackson said:


> Absolutely no idea on how to get the plastic looking good again. I am right in thinking you did not rinse after using the iron and tar remover but added a TFR to remove them
> 
> Either way, hope you find a quick and easy fix


I snow foamed, washed, and dried after using the Iron and tar removers


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

tomlister said:


> @Kimo - That's my thoughts... is this a temporary or permanent stain? May I ask what you mean by solution finish covering it please?


Couldn't say without seeing it in person and trying stuff on it

SF would restore the colour though for a long while


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I had similar white stains on our Mini trim that has C4 on.
Mine was only about a tenth as bad and was about 5years after the treatment. 

I rescrubbed the trim with apc.
Wiped down with diluted alcohol.
Staines the looked worse.
But on reapplying the C4 everything is pukka again.
Before putting anything else on I would give this a go.
Saves you having to remove any other products or PEANUT BUTTER should you decide to try a coating again.

Like I said, C4 lasted nearly 5 years for me on a car that is parked outside under the sun daily.


----------



## strax (Feb 9, 2014)

My ST had white polish stains on the same part. I tried a few things including IPA and a pencil eraser. WD40 finally removed the white marks


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have seen this happen with Tardis on certain plastics, so my guess is the tar remover.

If all else fails ... *and i do mean if all else fails*... you can sometimes remove stubborn chemical deposits by applying THE SAME CHEMICAL and then wiping and removing whilst it is still wet.

No guarantees at all with this method and it will only work if its a residual deposit rather than a stain - its the last chance saloon, fingers crossed, nuclear option.

Dont blame me etc,etc.

Good luck with finding something that works - hope your trim isnt permanently stained.


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Just tried a magic-sponge a black plastic wing mirror trim this morning. They looked to have some white residue / marking after being machine polished last week.

I THINK results were pretty good. Wiped off, cleaned away residue from sponge and all looked good.

Will report back if marks appear back between washes..............


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

As Delboy would say, no need to tape up areas of concern, but we all know that's wrong as you can see..


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

my trim looked like that a few days after i used c4 and the longer i left it the worse it got, i think i buffed it off too hard after i applied it, i asked gtechniq on here at the at time and the only thing he said was to scrub it with a tooth brush and some strong apc or ipa (cant remember which) and re apply it. i didnt bother and just left it, i recently cleaned my trim with apc neat and scrubbed with a toothbrush and applied solution finish when it was dry, left a minute or too and lightly buffed off and its looks a lot better now, like how it should except for the occasional white spot on the very top/bottom of the side trim where i cant get the applicator to it
gtechniq c4 and solution finish do take 24h to dry so try not to let it get wet.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

suspal said:


> This may work http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Cle...w+Cleaning/sd3231/PVCu+Solvent+Cleaner/p31464


I was once told by a Upvc window maker that the best cleaner for black and manky plastic windows and garden furniture is bathroom mildew remover spray.

This is, apparently, because Upvc plastics are slightly porus and the black stain is mildew / mould which is just under the surface - that's why you cant clean it or scrub it away.

I tried some mildew remover out of curiosity on a window black mark and it worked straight away.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Looks like tar remover staining tbh


----------



## marco1980 (Mar 10, 2016)

APC with a leather cleaning brush (the sort that look like a brush for applying shoe polish) the stiffer bristles get into the grain of the plastic a lot better than the hogs hair style brushes.
Swissvax do a great leather brush.
:thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Tomlister, did you get this fixed in the end?


----------

